# County Horse Box Hire Surrey



## chaps89 (17 July 2018)

I've been trying to find a little lorry to hire for a day in August- thought starting looking in May would be enough notice but all the local companies are already booked.
Found County horsebox hire on Google, they're a bit further out and seem to have much stricter t&c's than other set ups I've looked at. I found an old thread on here that said people had had trouble with them but I can't find any older threads with more detail. That was also 5 years-ish plus ago.
I'm just wondering if anyone has used them more recently and can share their experiences please- by PM if preferred- before I book in!
Thanks.

(Also posted in tack room but thought I'd post in here as it's more likely to get relevant traffic hopefully!)


----------



## Tomsmum77 (17 July 2018)

Not sure whereabouts you are in Surrey? I used Kimbers in Maidenhead recently and they were very good if that&#8217;s any help but could well be too far?


----------



## chaps89 (27 July 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation.
I ended up booking with Kimbers as they're not too far from where I live and have a better pick up/drop off time


----------

